# mac technique workshop 21st March UK



## Ladybugz (Mar 1, 2009)

Hiya everyone,

I got an email this morning offering me a place in a Workshop in Kensingon. I've not really really heard much about them or what they involve? is it eye make up or just face? It says it costs £50 which you can buy products with at the end.

I'm not sure about going as I'm not sure what their expectations are - i mean the only experience i have is playign with make up myself and trying looks out with what i have. I'm nowhere near as good as you guys on here.

has any1 on here been to one of these workshops???


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 1, 2009)

*I've been!*

Hi,

I went to this last year at Kensington and its interesting to note that it cost £25 last year and not £50. I also got an invite to this year's class too.

Basically, what happened last year was that they have two senior artists each demonstrating a different look on two models. They do this simulataneously. One is a daytime look and the other is an evening look. Tracy and Lynsey were demonstrating last year. So this is everything from foundation, blush, eye makeup and lipstick. You need to watch carefully and closely.

The room downstairs has 4 tables and each table seats 4 people. Each table is supervised by one MAC artist. So once the senior artists have finished doing their looks its up to everybody to decide which one they like collectively and then basically replicate that look on yourself. Everybody did the same look. Its fun if you go with a friend. Each table will have all the makeup and brushes you need and things like foundation and concealer are on the side.

I think the whole class is about 2-3 hours long and refreshments are provided like tea/coffee and biscuits. Its a nice, informal atmosphere. The artists at the table are there to help you and the senior artists also come round to see what you're doing. 

All in all its a fun experience, however just bear in mind that this isn't something like having a MAC artist devote all their time to you. They have to divide their time between all 4 of you at the table. Also another thing to bear in mind is that you might not be able to clearly see the senior artists doing their demo, especially if you are at a table at the back. Thats basically the most important part. The tables are arranged with two at the front and two at the back. So make sure you get there early and sit at the front.

However, it is really fun and you do learn a new look and ofcourse you can redeem your £50 against lots of products. You also get a complimentary black MAC folder with a face chart of both looks, a notepad and a MAC pencil to make notes. Woo hoo for MAC collectors!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If on the other hand you're not so confident with makeup, you're after a specific look which you want somebody to teach you and ONLY you then book a MAC lesson. That also costs £50.

BTW a makeup lesson is different to a makeover. The makeover costs £25 and is where an artist only does a look of your choice on you. A lot of counters and standalone stores run makeovers. They do not teach you and its shorter. The MAC artist has to be lesson qualified to do a lesson and I think only Kings Road and Kensington run lessons.

I hope this helps x


----------



## Ladybugz (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for your reply and detail discription of what went on last year. I am in 2 minds i would love the experience of going and trying something totally.

roughly how experienced are you guys that go? are you MUA's or do you just have a passion for make up like me


----------



## amber_j (Mar 1, 2009)

I got this invite too. Interesting to note the different price this year. There must be a reason? I went to the MAC in Mode workshop last year - that cost £25 - so I had assumed a Technique workshop at £50 would be different.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lynzi-t* 

 
_roughly how experienced are you guys that go? are you MUA's or do you just have a passion for make up like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I've only been to 1 workshop, but I'm not a MUA. I just like playing with makeup!


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I got this invite too. Interesting to note the different price this year. There must be a reason? I went to the MAC in Mode workshop last year - that cost £25 - so I had assumed a Technique workshop at £50 would be different.


I've only been to 1 workshop, but I'm not a MUA. I just like playing with makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I did ask about the price difference but obviously they didn't really say. Perhaps they're making up for the credit crunch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW What is the MAC in Mode workshop?


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lynzi-t* 

 
_Thank you for your reply and detail discription of what went on last year. I am in 2 minds i would love the experience of going and trying something totally.

roughly how experienced are you guys that go? are you MUA's or do you just have a passion for make up like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm just bonkers about MAC makeup too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well think of it this way if you have a list of things you need to get anyway, for example, foundation and other essentials it will pay for itself. It is fun too. 

However, if you specifically want a lesson then just go for that.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 1, 2009)

To give you an idea of what its like, we used the following:

Foundation
Moisturiser (can't remember which one)
Strobe Cream
Studio Fix Fluid
Mineralize Skinfinish Natural
Concealer (whatever is suitable)


Eyeshadow
Signed, Sealed (dark colour)
Tete-e-tete (crease)
Naked Lunch

Mascara (not sure exactly which one)
Zoom lash
Pro-lash

Blush

Lips
Sublime Culture cremestick liner
Oyster Girl lipglass

Brushes (some I remember using)
187
217
239
266

Hope this gives you some idea.


----------



## amber_j (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *i_luv_mac* 

 
_I did ask about the price difference but obviously they didn't really say. Perhaps they're making up for the credit crunch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW What is the MAC in Mode workshop?_

 
The credit crunch has a lot to answer for! lol... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The MAC in Mode workshop was basically a session where 2 MAC Artists (a Senior Pro Artist and a Senior Trainer) did 2 different looks on models based on trends at NY and London Fashion Weeks, which we then replicated on ourselves. I did  a brief write-up of it in the MAC events thread in this sub-form. It seems it was very similar to this Technique workshop. Having just spent a small fortune on Hello Kitty on Thursday and at the CCO in Portsmouth today, I might give this a miss. Surely I can't need any more MAC...???


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 3, 2009)

I got that email too (I reckon everybody who signs up to the email updates would have got it).

£50 is a bit steep - especially if you're stuck at the back and can't even see properly!

I think I'd rather just stick to a £25 makeover and book it on a Monday morning when the store/counter is dead and the MA would have more time to show me stuff. I remember when even the makeovers were £20.

I'm on a MAC ban now, have spent far too much over the past 3 wks!

ETA: MAC Pro sent me a booklet this morning listing the different classes. That was nice of them.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 5, 2009)

I spoke to the Kensington branch yesterday and apparently they are fully booked for two dates.

They do take down reserve names and numbers though.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I got that email too (I reckon everybody who signs up to the email updates would have got it).

£50 is a bit steep - especially if you're stuck at the back and can't even see properly!

I think I'd rather just stick to a £25 makeover and book it on a Monday morning when the store/counter is dead and the MA would have more time to show me stuff. I remember when even the makeovers were £20.

I'm on a MAC ban now, have spent far too much over the past 3 wks!

ETA: *MAC Pro sent me a booklet this morning listing the different classes. That was nice of them*._

 
I got that too! Some of the classes look like fun, I'm considering taking the bridal class.


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_I got that too! Some of the classes look like fun, I'm considering taking the bridal class._

 
Might be an obvious question but do you only get these Pro invitations if you're a makeup artist with a Pro card?


----------



## i_luv_mac (Mar 23, 2009)

Okay so who went to the class on Saturday? What was it like?


----------

